# Full Throttle Riping!!!



## ostacruiser (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

Yall got some pretty good footage! Good vid


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

awsome!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## TooTall (May 4, 2011)

yall have one heck of a play ground


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Omg we have got to get together on a big ride up there. I can see it now. A big flatbed gooseneck full of brutes and can ams flying LSU bama florida etc flags with a sign that says MUSKEG BOUND. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

^ add a honda to that ride. Im down for a road trip lol


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Add Ga to that. The brute would love it and so would I 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Put me on that ride too! Can't just send one ******* up there lmao...might need backup! 
Awesome vid as usual.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

Thats right got a few ******** this way too would love to see it happen


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Osta, you inspire me..lol great footage!


----------

